# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Senhance Surgical Robotic System, multi-port robotic system, Asensus Surgical US, Inc., Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Asensus Surgical US, Inc.

youtube.com/@senhancesurgery5908

----------


## Airicist

Senhance Surgery - Robotic precision

Published on Apr 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Senhance Surgery - Full length benefits

Published on Apr 5, 2017

----------

